# Cleaning yellowed decals



## rustystone2112 (May 12, 2018)

That is if you don't like the yellow look you can use a soft lint free cloth like a T-shirt and Nu Finish  or any other automotive cleaner wax   NOT! polishing compound  and start gently polishing with little to no pressured in just a few minutes their clean. In the first picture I already started cleaning the left side before I took the picture


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 12, 2018)

Here is another pic. of results on an Ivory background, I don't have a before pic. but you know how dark they can get and this was pretty dark yellow


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

I use Turtle Wax Polishing Compound in the black bottle. One of my Corvette 5 speeds seat tube wrapped decal wasn't yellow, it was a fairly dark brown, and it cleaned up bright white like new. I take an old white Hanes sock and invert it, moisten it up with water and put on small dab of the polishing compound and gently wipe with minimal pressure in one direction. Keep the sock moist with compound and don't rub when the compound is dry. This works good on all the decals but stay away from the pins and screenings.


----------



## marching_out (May 13, 2018)

Had the same problem on a Schwinn American as well. My solution, which might be blasphemy to some, was to use a very wet Magic Eraser. I literally pulled the eraser across the decal using no force whatsoever. For those who don't know, the magic eraser is an abrasive. I found that out the hard way...don't use on plastic. It took many passes across the decal but they came out really nice. I'll have to try the polishing method above next time.


----------

